# What a neat looking leaf on this crypt!



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Here is a slightly blurry pic of plant, and a close up of a leaf. Colors are accurate - this baby is orange!

Can anyone guess what it is by the leaf? GWAPA members who'd already know, ssshhhh.  Curious if it is uncommon or not.

Sorry if pics are blurred, one of the legs on my tripod got snapped, and I haven't gotten another one yet.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd guess C. Crispulata var. Balansae because I've got one that grows red and stays small. Just a guess thou ....


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks a bit like albida.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It is indeed Albida!

Wow you folks are good, I'd never seen the bugger submersed before.


----------



## ikuzo (Jun 16, 2008)

mine's all green. is this a different variant?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's brown with good light.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/a/ALB/submersed/


----------

